# 16v Classic Mini Clubman



## blue-meany (Jul 9, 2013)

After buying a few new products this week, I thought I'd give my 16v clubby a once over in preparation for a few shows over the next month or so. I hope you enjoy them.

If there's any other classic mini owners with engine conversions, then it'd be great to hear from you!


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

:argie: What a beauty, love the colour as well. Great car :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice colour. My Uncle used to rally Minis. He had a 1275 GT back in the 70s, and a MK1 Escort Mexico.
What engine is it? At a guess, a Vauxhall.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

That is what you call fantastic


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Not mine but my brothers


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

really nice cars guys :thumb: I had a 1978 clubman and it was a lovely mini man dark blue colour


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

kevoque said:


> Not mine but my brothers


The big git, that colour is gorgeous.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

lovely motor mate


----------



## blue-meany (Jul 9, 2013)

It's a C16xe engine out of a Corsa Gsi, running on R1 bike carbs and Megajolt ignition.

Kevoque, I saw this mini at the London to Brighton back in 2010. I can honestly say that it is the best mini I have ever seen. Everything is perfect on it. Anymore pics?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

blue-meany said:


> It's a C16xe engine out of a Corsa Gsi


I win! 
I pick the cuddly toy.


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

blue-meany said:


> It's a C16xe engine out of a Corsa Gsi, running on R1 bike carbs and Megajolt ignition.
> 
> Kevoque, I saw this mini at the London to Brighton back in 2010. I can honestly say that it is the best mini I have ever seen. Everything is perfect on it. Anymore pics?


Loads ! :thumb:
From what it used to be to what it is at now ! And still have the receipts from new ! Used to be my grandfathers then my dads then mine then brother has it now !


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks very tidy!! I've got a saloon with a c16se in..


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Both very nice minis


----------



## ger1275gt (Jul 12, 2013)

Not got an engine conversion, just standard - my 1980 1275GT


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

kevoque said:


> Not mine but my brothers


that is awesome. anymore pics?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I saw the build thread on your brothers mini on pistonheads kevoque, that is one serious bit of kit :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

:argie: this thread


----------



## kieron_67 (Jul 8, 2013)

love the clubman mini looks great mate


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning looking car/ Very nice to see thanks for posting.


----------

